# Slag Difference



## sena (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi here is the picture of the flux (Borax) i used to melt with the incinirated Ag powder , the greener ones are the out put after melting using Oxy acetalene torch and the black ones are the out put after using my small melting electric furnace , i want to why there is colour difference ,am i losing any pm in these.?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 16, 2011)

The second one looks somewhat like melted silver chloride but, since it didn't show in the first photo, who knows? In the furnace melt, did you have a noticeable separate layer (usually greenish) between the slag and the silver, after cooling? If so, that could be silver chloride.

BTW, Sena, of all the possible categories to put this thread in, why on earth would you stick it in the LEGAL category????? I moved it to to the silver category. 

Let's try to put stuff in the right places, folks. Makes it easier for everyone.


----------



## sena (Sep 16, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> The second one looks somewhat like melted silver chloride but, since it didn't show in the first photo, who knows? In the furnace melt, did you have a noticeable separate layer (usually greenish) between the slag and the silver, after cooling? If so, that could be silver chloride.
> 
> BTW, Sena, of all the possible categories to put this thread in, why on earth would you stick it in the LEGAL category????? I moved it to to the silver category.
> 
> Let's try to put stuff in the right places, folks. Makes it easier for everyone.


Thanks GSP


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 16, 2011)

You sure know how to make nice pretty glass. :lol: 

I have had the same sort of result, to me it means i had way too much other stuff that should have not been their before i started.

Did you recover any silver?

Deano


----------



## sena (Sep 17, 2011)

NoIdea said:


> You sure know how to make nice pretty glass. :lol:
> 
> I have had the same sort of result, to me it means i had way too much other stuff that should have not been their before i started.
> 
> ...


Yeah a couple of cakes ..i asked a friend owning a brass foundry regarding this colour change , he said me that is due to the oxygen in the torch makes these 
changes .


----------

